# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  کتاب به درد بخور برای C++‎ و C++‎builder؟

## 123456za

سلام
یک کتاب به درد به خور برای C++‎ می خوام که به درد C++‎builder هم به خوره
چه کتابی از همه بهتره؟

----------


## alireza643

کتال C++‎ آقای دیتل از انتشارات های مختلفی دیدم ولی کتاب انتشارات غزال حرف نداره. کتابی که builder یاد بده فکر نمیکنم جدید تر از ورژن 5 پیدا کنی تازه اون هم خیلی ضعیف.

----------


## 123456za

سلام
این کتابی که گفتین برای C++‎builder هم  خوبه؟

----------


## mostafa_C

کتاب C++‎ در 24 ساعت  هم یه جاهایی C++‎Builder رو یاد میده

----------


## Alay102

من فقط یه کتاب فارسی دیدم که ماله انتشارات ایزایران بود 
به نظر من کتاب کاملی نبود .... 
اما اگه اهل انگلیسی خوندنی من این کتاب رو پیشنهاد می کنم :
*Sams - Borland C++‎ Builder 6 Developer's Guide*

----------


## sasan_vm

> اما اگه اهل انگلیسی خوندنی من این کتاب رو پیشنهاد می کنم :
> *Sams - Borland C++‎ Builder 6 Developer's Guide*


در صورت نیاز به این کتاب email بزیند تا برایتان ارسال شود، قوانین سایت اجازه ارسال آن را
روی فرم نمی دهد.

----------


## java-c

چرا زحمت میدید به خودتون++ how to program c ترجه قلزم رو بگیرید قویترین مرجع فارسیه

----------


## karzari

سلام من میتونم براتون یه لینک قرار بدم که انگلیسیه اما هم مصور هستش و هم خیلی ساده هست و نه تنها کد نویسی آموزش می ده بلکه IDE محیط C++‎ builder 2006 رو هم آموزش میده و خیلی مرجع کاملی هست
http://www.yevol.com/en/bcb/Lesson01.htm

----------

